# Dash 9 loose trucks



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a couple of Aristo Dash 9's. The trucks seem especailly loose when you pick the locomotive up. I find also that they derail easier than 2 axle locomotives. Is this a problem with anyome else? 
Would extra weight over the trucks be helpful? 

I do run a mountain style railroad with various grades/curves and there is shifting of ballast 
from time to time with the rain etc. The problem is however that they will run a loop or two, then derail so I don't think it's all the rail problem.  We also have another club member who experiences 
the same problems from time to time but his line is more flat than mine. I enjoy running the engines but get tried for rerailing them after a couple of loops. Any suggestions?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on what diameter curve you are using the locos do not like anything less than 8ft. Six axle locos being longer in the wheel base do not like tight curves. The trucks also are more restrained verses a 4 wheel truck which can handle tighter curves. As for the looseness of the trucks some is need for the loco to negotiate poor track conditions. If you have excessive movement I'd suggest opening up the loco and check the front and rear trucks where they mount to the frame and make sure they are secure.



Double check your track work for cross level and alignment as locos can not handle bad cross level especially 6 axle trucks. You did not mention what diameter you use for curves so hope I have provided some help here for you. Later RJD


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/28/2008 3:26 PM
Depending on what diameter curve you are using the locos do not like anything less than 8ft. Six axle locos being longer in the wheel base do not like tight curves. The trucks also are more restrained verses a 4 wheel truck which can handle tighter curves. As for the looseness of the trucks some is need for the loco to negotiate poor track conditions. If you have excessive movement I'd suggest opening up the loco and check the front and rear trucks where they mount to the frame and make sure they are secure.



Double check your track work for cross level and alignment as locos can not handle bad cross level especially 6 axle trucks. You did not mention what diameter you use for curves so hope I have provided some help here for you. Later RJD 



Thanks for the note. I have nothing smaller than a 10'. Problems more than likely due to cross level and alignment. Usually detrails in same place. Curve on a grade. We have a lot of rain off and on,
so track settles or ballast may move more in those locations (not to mention neighbors cats visiting).









I can usually avoid or fix the problem with a piece of wood under the track which leads me to the cross level option. I do however, need to see if the trucks can be tightened
some. I just hate to tear into a newer locomotive.

BTW, my SD40-2 from USA is 6 axle and I have no problem with it. Go figure.

Monte


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth, I would be willing to bet that you may not find anything that needs to be tightened down. I own 10 of these and have had another 5 or so apart and have never seen anything loose. As RJD was saying these 3 axle truck engines need good track work and would bet that working on the track is the only thing that is going to correct the problem.


Raymond


----------

